#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Prolyte Vs Global

## Kingafric

Hoi,

We zijn van plan om trussing bij aan te kopen.

Aan de enne kant hebben we Prolyte. Deze is een vaste waarde in Belgie, maar wel duurder dan Global

Aan de andere kant is er global. Niet echt te vinden bij de grootte verhuurders, maar wel op de kleindere markt. + Fors goedkoper dan Prolyte.

Graag jullie mening over beide merken

----------


## stainz

zowel global truss als prolyte zijn professionele trussings, de afweging op aanschaf van 1 van deze 2 werken moet dus gemaakt worden op de verwachting van de hoeveelheid bij te huren truss. Denk je echt groot bij te moeten huren dan zou ik zoals je aangeeft uitkijken met global truss wat bij de grootte verhuurders niet te vinden is. 
Denk je minder bij te huren dan zou dit makkelijker kunnen op de kleinere markt.

Voor kwaliteit zal het niet veel verschil maken wat je kiest, maar puur gemak van bijhuren en de prijs!

----------


## rinus bakker

> 1) We zijn van plan om trussing bij aan te kopen.
> 2) Aan de ene kant hebben we Prolyte. 
> 3) Deze is een vaste waarde in Belgie, maar wel duurder dan Global
> 4) Aan de andere kant is er global. 
> 5) Niet echt te vinden bij de grootte verhuurders, maar wel op de kleindere markt. 
> 6) Fors goedkoper dan Prolyte.
> Graag jullie mening over beide merken.



1) Dat is een goed teken. Voor jullie dus geen 'double dip'  :Wink: 

2) Hebben jullie destijds bewust voor Prolyte gekozen? 
- Die afweging zal nu misschien ook nog wel gelden, of niet? 
- Of was het toen een 'van de vrachtwagen gevallen' partijtje?
- Hebben jullie ook nog een merk truss "aan de andere kant"  :Confused: 

3) Afweging één maakt je nu dus al zelf. 
Het is een van de 'standards of the industry'. Een beetje zoals je dat ook zult vinden bij spot-, speaker- en/of versterker fabrikanten. 
Er zijn veel fabrikanten, maar er zijn altijd maar een paar toonaangevende - en meestal om méér dan één reden. 
Als alleen de prijs een rol speelt weet ik nog wel een paar Chinese merken voor je.

4) Er zijn dus meer dan één 'andere kanten'.

5) En je geeft zelf ook argument Nr. Twee. 
Hoef je nooit in te huren - en wil je nooit verhuren is dit geen argument.
Maar ...... dan hoef je ook nooit iets bij te kopen, lijkt me zo.

6) En daarvan zijn er vast nog wel meer. 
Waarschijnlijk is LiteStructures ook goedkoper. Dat zit tegenwoordig in dezelfde 'stal' als Prolyte.
En anders is er altijd 'LiouTingTruss' of 'WokTokAlu'. Die zijn pas goedkoop.
Worden - net als Global - in China gemaakt.

Ik ben bevooroordeeld - want heb ooit gewerkt bij die 'jongens uit Leek' en doe nog wel eens een klusje voor ze.
Maar ik weet ook wat ik over een jaar genomen te horen krijg aan opmerkingen van 'bellers' of cursisten over het wereldwijde merk.

Laten we het erop houden dat er meestal wel een zekere verhouding is tussen prijs en kwaliteit. In dat laatste zit ook zoiets als service! 
(> Ook al kom je daar bij de 'trussboeren' meestal pas te laat achter.)
En de 'marktwaarde' kun je alleen zelf bepalen op basis van jouw klussen.

De markt voor Aziatische auto's is hier ook nog niet erg groot, ook al zijn ze vaak spotgoedkoop. 
En Volvo of een Geely?  :EEK!:    Een BMW of een BYG?  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Een Ford of een Tata?  :Embarrassment:   Een Lodestar of een Dzin Mei?  :Big Grin: 

Laten we het daar maar bij houden.  :Cool:

----------


## Big Bang

> En Volvo of een Geely?    Een BMW of een BYG? 
> Een Ford of een Tata?   Een Lodestar of een Dzin Mei?



Noem je ook wat honkie-tonkie merken, die vergelijkbaar zijn met de toink-toink truss die je hierboven noemt  :Big Grin: , Kia en toyota zijn toch meer vergelijkbaar met Global truss  :Smile: .

Als je het alleen maar op een setje ADJ st-132 gaat zetten: neem vooral global; je statieven zijn toch de beperkende factor. Wil je groter: neem iets wat goed bij te huren (en verhuren) is en waar ook nog wat gewicht aan te hangen is.

----------


## rinus bakker

De argumenten beperkten zich toch vooral tot duurder en goedkoper, 
en het kunnen (in- en/of ver-)huren.

Zoals al gezegd argumenten te over voor allerlei criteria tussen kwaliteit en prijs.
En of Kia en Toyota op de Global-positie zouden staan.
Ik hoop niet dat Global net zoveel moet terugroepen als Toyota heeft moeten doen.

Het overkomt de beste (jazeker, ook Mercedes en Prolyte zijn heus niet foutloos) maar Toyota is toch wel een wat héél erg pijnlijke vergelijking.
En voor 6m op twee statieven - dan kun je ook prima HonTzjou gebruiken.
(Die moeten nog leren dat ze ook hoekstukken kunnen maken, maar goedkooooooooooop!)

----------


## chippie

Ik vind de vergelijking nogal mager.

Off-topic :
Toyota staat tot op heden nog altijd nummer 1 - 2 - 3 bij top gear.
Denk dat Global truss qua prijs kwaliteit niet slecht is.
Natuurlijk kun je misschien wel een Mercedes betalen en wil je ook Prolyte.
Bij mijn weten hebben ze bij Toyota 5 jaar garantie en bij Mercedes 2 jaar. (En bij Toyota doen ze niet moeilijk bij Merceds wel)
(Teveel naar CNN of NBC gekeken de invloed van de USA t.o.v. andere merken is enorm en dus zwart maken is de beste mogelijkheid om die merken te kraken....en het lukt maar niet) Maar daar gaat het niet over.

Dus even  on-topic en niet merk gebonden.
Global truss = ok  ja? neen? waarom?
Prolyte truss = ok  ja? neen? waarom?

Off-topic
Als ik sommige zaken ivm licht vergelijk, kopen sommige super grote verhuurfirma's ook Showtec ipv Jagar dus??? Kan zo nog voorbeelden aangeven.

----------


## geenstijl21

Ik raak het spoor een beetje kwijt met al die automerken....

In ieder geval mijn mening: Prolyte vs Global

- Prolyte heeft een mooie famillie van toebehoren: bookcorners, boxcorners, towers, flexibele koppelingen etc. Bij Global vind ik de kwaliteit van het toebehoren marginaal.

- Prolyte is een Nederlands product waar ik zowiezo een zwak voor heb, maar de feedback die je krijgt wanneer je een vraag stelt aan de mannen/vrouwen in Leek is van een unieke waarde. Ik ken maar weinig bedrijven die zo ver gaan in deze service.

- Prolyte is de enige die niet de hele cirkel nodig heeft om 1 deel te repareren. Bij andere truss leverancier dien je de complete cirkel op te sturen

- Prolyte heeft volledige en transparante gegevens. Bij Global en andere merken schort het hier aan.

- Truss is niet mode-afhankelijk en blijven we altijd nodig hebben. Waarom dan een goedkope investering in Global. Prolyte wint het op de lange termijn.

Samengevat kan ik niet in jullie portomonnee kijken en bedrijfsvoering, dus ja, succes met beslissen.

----------


## chippie

Ai dus als ik het dus zo moet bekijken dat we nationalistisch ingesteld zijn is Global truss niks waard.

Het siert geenstijl21 wel dat hij "dutch" gaat.

Ik heb beide merken in bezit en zie er geen wezenlijk verschil. Noch in de accessoires of anderen, ze hebben alle mogelijkheden die je wenst. Enkel de prijs. Heb tot op heden van geen enkele klant vernomen dat hij niet blij was met het geleverde materiaal of opstelling.

Dus graag een mooi gefundeerde uitleg tussen het verschil :
Prolyte <-> Global Truss ongeacht prijs en nationaliteit.  :Wink: 

Waarvoor mijn dank.

----------


## rinus bakker

*2 chippie*
Laten we zeggen dat Global nou niet bepaald voorop loopt in het bedenken 
van voor de gebruiker werkbare slimme oplossingen - en al helemaal niet in nieuwe en betere producten.
Nadoen / copieren van wat er bij een ander succesvol is. 
Het is niet alleen Global die daar wel bij vaart. Maar het is er wel één van. 
En de 'adviseurs-uit-de-praktijk' van Global zijn altijd wat marginaal met rigging en truss in de weer (geweest). 
Nooit als specialisten op dat terrein. Daarom hebben de grote 'rigging-jongens' ook geen G in hun verhuurbestand. 
Voor HT&K gebruik voldoet die 'semi-chinees' vast wel goed. 
Zodra het er ècht op aan komt is het hopen en bidden. 

Jouw argument is een beetje dat jouw klanten (met jouw ontwerpen) voor bepaalde producties, 
toch maar beter naar een goedkopere leverancier kunnen gaan?

Als je echt geen verschillen ziet / merkt, dan ben je een van de weinigen. 
Juist in die accessoires zitten wel degelijk verschillen. 
Sommigen ervan zagen er voor mij uit als regelrechte rommel. 
Maar ik kijk niet zo vaak op de sites van de slecht informerende fabrikanten. :Frown: 

Ik heb wel de nodige ontevreden klanten gehoord/gesproken over Global,
maar maar heel zelden over Prolyte - terwijl er daar toch vele malen meer gebruikers van zijn.
Twee jaar geleden was er iemand die mij belde nadat ie van het globale merk moest horen 
dat ze hem daar niet wilden helpen toen ie voor een gemeente een sterkte/stabiliteits berekening moest 
(laten) maken voor zijn groundsupport op het marktplein feest.... :Mad: 
Dat zul je nooit horen bij die jongens/meisjes uit Leek. Die snappen het belang van een goede relatie met de klant. 
En weten ook heel goed dat zulke berekenings-eisen steeds vaker zullen gaan gebeuren. Laten we hopen dat de nieuwe Global eigenaar (NIJL) daar niet zo stom mee omgaat.  :Smile: 

OFF-Topic: 
over 'geen buitenlandse waar':
Nu Prolyte de beschikking heeft over de Litestructures fabriek in Roemenie, zal het niet zo lang duren voordat daar ook 'bulkproductie' vandaan zal komen. 
Niet bepaald meer 'dutch' dus.  :Cool: 
*OFF/OFF-topic:*
en dat van die 'Doe-Dutch-joechéé = Holland-Hou-Zéé' - ik weet niet of we daar zo blij mee moeten zijn...
De eerste valuta-oorlogen Yen--$-Yuang zijn al te ontstaan.
De jaren dertig revisited? Dat was na de beurskrach van 1929.
Toen kwamen er in de jaren daarna een aantal populistische/nationalistische idioten aan de macht.... 
We weten wat er uiteindelijk in de jaren 40 is gebeurd! 

"onze" sluip-krach was na de val van Lehman-bank in 2007....
Geert W. mag inmiddels meedoen met regeren.... 
De Yen is 2 weken geleden degevalueerd. Dollar en Yuan bakkeleien al dik een jaar of twee...
De oorlog-games zijn niet aan te slepen (mede gesponsord door het leger van de VS!).
Om die gassies "in de rijpe leeftijd" alvast te laten wennen?
De Duitse wapens waren bij aanvang van WOII technisch het meest geavanceerd. 
Maar wat leverde het uiteindelijk op?

----------


## Lucas Bakker

Ik heb me al heel lang niet gemengd in dit soort discussie.

Maar wil toch een paar zaken recht zetten NIJL is niet de producent of eigenaar van Global Truss, deze hebben na de overname van Harasco hun eigen merk in het leven geroepen onder de naam MULTI TRUSS.

Global Truss is een samenwerking van diverse bedrijven in Europa ( waarvan Harasco de oprichter was ) en de Fabrikant in China. Nijl heeft niet de rechten meer van Global Truss. De importeur van Global Truss voor Europa is B und K in Duitsland.

In 2009 heeft Global Truss China de truss afdeling overgenomen van het Duitse bedrijf Camco, een bedrijf met een uitgebreid pakket trussen en overdekte podia.

Verder heeft Global Truss een zeer uitgebreid pakket trussen met daarin ook de PL serie, wat staat voor Prolyte compatibel. Alle trussen en klemmen zijn voorzien van een TUV keuring of certificaat.

En wie was de eerste truss fabrikant in Nederland, niet Prolyte. Dus wie heeft van wie de boel afgekeken. Prolyte is wel de enige fabrikant in Nederland die een compleet pakket heeft door ontwikkeld en uitgebreid met veel nieuwe producten. Ze zijn de beste fabrikant van Nederland ten opzichte van de andere fabrikanten.

De meeste trussen die in Europa worden gemaakt komen uit Roemenië en het Oostblok en waren in het verleden ook niet zo netjes afgewerkt. Maar zins een aantal maanden zijn er 2 fabrieken compleet opnieuw aangepast om de concurrentie met China aan te gaan.

Het probleem wat zich voor doet is dat de prijzen in China zover gestegen zijn de afgelopen jaren dat importeren niet meer zo interessant is. Het is goedkoper om het nu te produceren in het Oostblok dan China. Dat hebben sommige fabrikanten ook gezien en doen daar straks een voordeel mee.

Je kiest voor het merk wat voor jou het beste is.

Bezig

----------


## geenstijl21

> Ik heb beide merken in bezit en zie er geen wezenlijk verschil. Noch in de accessoires of anderen, ze hebben alle mogelijkheden die je wenst. Enkel de prijs. Heb tot op heden van geen enkele klant vernomen dat hij niet blij was met het geleverde materiaal of opstelling.
> .



Dan zou mijn vraag zijn: "Hoe vaak reken jij trussconstructies door?" Dan zou je achter het antwoord moeten kunnen komen.

----------


## Lucas Bakker

Ik heb me al heel lang niet gemengd in dit soort discussie.

Maar wil toch een paar zaken recht zetten NIJL is niet de producent of eigenaar van Global Truss, deze hebben na de overname van Harasco hun eigen merk in het leven geroepen onder de naam MULTI TRUSS.

Global Truss is een samenwerking van diverse bedrijven in Europa ( waarvan Harasco de oprichter was ) en de Fabrikant in China. Nijl heeft niet de rechten meer van Global Truss. De importeur van Global Truss voor Europa is B und K in Duitsland.

In 2009 heeft Global Truss China de truss afdeling overgenomen van het Duitse bedrijf Camco, een bedrijf met een uitgebreid pakket trussen en overdekte podia.

Verder heeft Global Truss een zeer uitgebreid pakket trussen met daarin ook de PL serie, wat staat voor Prolyte compatibel. Alle trussen en klemmen zijn voorzien van een TUV keuring of certificaat.

En wie was de eerste truss fabrikant in Nederland, niet Prolyte. Dus wie heeft van wie de boel afgekeken. Prolyte is wel de enige fabrikant in Nederland die een compleet pakket heeft door ontwikkeld en uitgebreid met veel nieuwe producten. Ze zijn de beste fabrikant van Nederland ten opzichte van de andere fabrikanten.

De meeste trussen die in Europa worden gemaakt komen uit Roemenië en het Oostblok en waren in het verleden ook niet zo netjes afgewerkt. Maar zins een aantal maanden zijn er 2 fabrieken compleet opnieuw aangepast om de concurrentie met China aan te gaan.

Het probleem wat zich voor doet is dat de prijzen in China zover gestegen zijn de afgelopen jaren dat importeren niet meer zo interessant is. Het is goedkoper om het nu te produceren in het Oostblok dan China. Dat hebben sommige fabrikanten ook gezien en doen daar straks een voordeel mee.

Je kiest voor het merk wat voor jou het beste is.

Bezig

----------


## geenstijl21

> Verder heeft Global Truss een zeer uitgebreid pakket trussen met daarin ook de PL serie, wat staat voor Prolyte compatibel.



Waarom zou men trussen van verschillende merken aan elkaar willen koppelen?

Kun je mij uitleggen wat er gebeurd met de doorbuiging waneer je beide merken aan elkaar koppelt. Je wil toch graag met hetzelfde merk werken om de doorbuiging zo "natuurlijk" als mogelijk te laten verlopen.... 

Hoor graag van je.

----------


## MusicXtra

Om verschillende merken door elkaar te kunnen gebruiken natuurlijk.
De ketting is zo sterk als de zwakste schakel, bij gebruik van verschillende merken ga je met je berekeningen dus uit van de truss met de minste eigenschappen kijkt me zo.

----------


## crewpoint

Iets wat bij deze discussie niet onbelangrijk is:
Als je met verschillende merken door elkaar heen werkt nemen het aantal variabelen in het geheel toe. Belangrijk te weten welk merk waar zit voor je berekeningen maar ook als je een RI&E er voor maakt. Ook daar nemen de variabelen exponent toe gezien de fouten die op plaats bepaling gemaakt kunnen worden als je gaat breien met merken.
Afgezien van prijzen, waarom zou je risico's vergroten?

gr Willem
IRATA L3 supervisor

----------


## chippie

Ik gebruik ze nooit door elkaar. Is nogal moeilijk F34 en F33 aan elkaar te koppelen.....zonder speciale tussenplaat.  :Wink:

----------


## rinus bakker

*2 chippie*
Global?   Prolyte?   En dan nu F34 en F33? 
Waar heb je het nu weer over?  :Confused:   Dat zijn Eurotruss-aanduidingen.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Wordt dat ook al door Global "gecompatibiliseerd"?
Van het ene merk de ontwerpen jatten, van het andere de aanduidingen?

Of hebben jullie 3 merken in het verhuurbestand?
Een mooie proeftuin - als onderdeel van een consumenten-onderzoek? 


En zo lang je bij Ford geen "BMW-compatibele" auto's kunt bestellen 
wil ik op dat soort van larie-koek argumenten niet ingaan.  :Confused: 
Ga bij SSyanYong of BYG of Geely maar eens een Volvo of Mercedes kopen. 
Het lijkt er soms wat op. Maar het ís het gewoon NIET. 

Waarom is Prolyte zo groot geworden? Groter dan de toen al bestaande NL-merken?
Niet omdat ze die Artilan of Altrex gingen namaken (gelukkig niet!).
Maar omdat ze aan 'innovatie' deden. Product verbetering en ontwikkeling.
Kortom - omdat ze naar klanten luisteren, zelf nadachten en vooraan in kwaliteit en service wilden staan.
En dan is het 'vervelend' (?) dat dat ook met een prijskaartje samengaat.

Dus de ene truss is de andere niet. 
Het is meer dan een aantal aluminium buisjes tegen elkaar lassen.
Net zoals een huis meer is dan 4muren en een dak.
Het ene huis (plaggenhut) is het andere (paleis) niet.
De suggestie dat alle huizen (trussen, auto's, wasmachines, verhuurbedrijven, ontbijtkoeken) allemaal eigenlijk identiek zouden zijn is natuurlijk volslagen nonsens. 

Dat geldt alleen voor benzine en electrische stroom, en dat komt puur door een markt-vereiste. 
Want dat is ook niet altijd zo geweest. Elke stad, regio of land had ooit zijn eigen soort van stroom.
Maar zelfs kippeneieren hebben verschillen in: soorten voer, kooi+loopruimte, salmonella-quotient, en vooral de grootte van het ei. 
Dus ook daar heb je toch weer verschillen in prijs!

Wat betreft de keuze van truss, ivm - prijs - kwaliteit - verhuurmarktdekking - service enz.enz., 
dan ben ik het eindelijk eens met mijn naamgenoot eens:
"_Je kiest voor het merk wat voor jou het beste is_"  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Alleen moet je dan wel in staat zijn om die merken ook echt uit elkaar te houden... :Big Grin: 
{En 'de markt' maakt dat ook voor auto's zo langzamerhand wat lastiger.}

----------


## chippie

Beste Rinus even kalm blijven, slecht voor de bloeddruk.
Ga even naar de website van B und K en dan kun je het zelf even bekijken dwz voor u kijken en huiveren dus.

----------


## rinus bakker

B&K zijn in mijn ogen weerzinwekkende dozenschuivers die zelfs te belazerd zijn om het goede plaatje bij de juiste truss te zetten.
Ze kunnen daar nog geen 65cm van een 3m deeltje onderscheiden, 
en hebben domweg een vierkante truss staan waar ze klaptruss zeggen te verkopen.

De 'cheap-ness' druipt er aan alle kanten af.
Klopt dus geheel met de Chinese prijs(dump)filosofie.
En die PL onzin klopt dus ook niet want ik zie imitaties van Eurotruss
(en dus kloppen de aanduidigen F33 en F34 wel!)


Iedereen 
moet maar doen wat ie niet laten kan....
(en daarna er wel achter komen) 
.... om te laten wat ie niet doen kan!

1 positief ding van die site (Ja, ik blijf proberen objectief te zijn):
Als de plaatjes wel zouden kloppen zijn ze daar wel afgestapt van de stompzinnige gewoonte (van 4 van de 5 merken) om van die rond-gedraaide vakwerken toe te passen, waar aan de ene kant de diagonaal oploopt en de andere juist neergaat.

Die traditionele 100% goed en 100% fout vakwerk-orientatie naast elkaar is voor mij altijd een raadsel geweest. 
Behalve dat iedereen misschien vermoedde dat ze daar ooit in de jaren 80 (bij Litestructures?) over hadden nagedacht. Nôht!
Ja, ook Prolyte volgde destijds (toen ze nog een baby-bouwertje waren) heel trouw deze onzin!
Dus toch nog één complimentje voor Global.
Maar voor de rest ..... breek me de bek niet los!

Ook nog FF gekeken op de Global site in de VS...
My ***  it's a f**king outright shame!!
Iemand die daar op een forum moet vragen wat er aan een 75cm uitkrager mag/kan....
En na een jaar nog steeds geen antwoord heeft!?
Meer illustratie voor mijn argumenten heb ik niet nodig.
_"Wilt U echt goedkope en twijfelachtige waar...?_
_Er staat altijd wel een gooi-en-smijt-merk voor U klaar!"_

----------


## timedriver

Als we zo nog even doorgaan, is de enige bestemming van mijn voorraadje Global Truss de container van de plaatselijke metaalboer.... (Wat is de huidige aluminiumprijs?  :Big Grin: )

Op mijn stukken Global F33 zit op ieder stuk een RWTUV Bauart Gepruft sticker. Met het bovenstaande in ogenschouw genomen is dat dus ook weinig waard...dit zelfde geldt voor (Trigger) Clamps van Global Truss. De stukken truss die ik kocht waren tevens voorzien van een A4 met informatie over belastingen.

Wat mij altijd opgevallen is in praktische zin: Wanneer je een stukje Global naast een stukje prolyte legt, valt altijd direct op, dat de tussenbuisjes van Global een grotere (onhandige) diameter hebben dan Prolyte. Dit zorgt er (volgens mij) direct voor, dat de las rondom de tussenbuisjes bij Prolyte verder dichtgelast is, dat bij Global. Waarschijnlijk, omdat de chinese lasser of lasrobot de lastoorts niet dicht genoeg bij het werkstuk krijgt.

Wij zijn een dusdanig kleingebruiker van Truss (Totaal 8 meter in gebruik) dat het voor ons weinig meerwaarde heeft om voor het stukken duurdere Prolyte te kiezen. De belastingen zijn bij ons niet erg hoog en de overspanningen maximaal 6 meter. (2 meter stukken) Natuurlijk zullen er mensen zijn, die het hier niet mee eens zijn en menen dat wij, door te kiezen voor Global, risico's nemen o.i.d., maar waar moet je dan nog op vertrouwen? 

Meer info over Global:Global Truss Hier zijn wel alle belastingstabellen te vinden (about us > download)

----------


## rinus bakker

FF lezen, want dit heb ik al eerder gepost:
_"Voor HT&K gebruik voldoet die 'semi-chinees' vast wel goed. 
Zodra het er ècht op aan komt is het hopen en bidden."_ 

Je gaat toch niet beweren dat 6m overspanningen er al echt op aankomen...
En zodra je je maar iets in de keuringswereld gaat verdiepoen, 
weet je ook dat zo'n stickertje van één of ander NoBo erg weinig zegt.
Weet je wat RWTuV "Bauart geprüft" precies betekent?
heb je ook de copien van dat document?
Dikke 'tussenbuisjes' is trouwens eerder weer een aanwijzing voor Eurotruss copieerwerk.
Tabellen heb ik al hoor.
Maar dat is nog altijd appels en peren vergelijken als je de berekeningsrapporten er niet bij hebt gezien.
Ieder houdt zijn eigen rekenregeltjes, aannames (en l*lkoek-argumenten) aan.
Leuk is de 'wij-weten-het-beter-argumenten-lariekoek die de mannen uit het Noorden (E en P) onderling vaak uitvechten. 
Maar die hebben tenminste technische inzichten en argumenten.
Globy heeft vooral zijn prijs...  

Kortom:
_"Je kiest voor het merk wat voor jou het beste is!".
_

----------


## Lucas Bakker

Kijk ook eens op www.globaltruss.de kun je de certificaten van de Globaltruss gewoon downloaden, valt niet altijd mee om te zoeken. 

Wat mij een beetje opvalt is dat er niet over andere merken wordt gepraat zoals Alutruss - Milos - Multitruss - Protruss uit het oostblok en  Litec van Manfrotto uit Italie met TUV en dan hebben we nog Interal - Microtruss - Eurotruss - APW - Artilan uit Nederland. Dan zitten er in Duitsland nog eens 4 fabrikanten van Truss, die leveren allemaal met TUV. 

Eurotruss en Globatruss ( vroeger Ultralite ) zijn namelijk ontstaan uit 1 bedrijf wat opgeplitst is in het verleden, dus het zou kunnen dat het daarom op elkaar lijkt.   

Gewoon de truss kopen die bij je werkzaamheden past en dat kan elk merk zijn. En eens minder kijken en luisteren naar de mensen die alleen maar commentaar hebben en alleen de min punten zo uit vergroten dat je gaat denken dat het allemaal rotzooi is. Gebruik je erstand en kijk eens verder dan alleen maar dit forum.

Bezig

----------


## moderator

Wanneer de discussie is: afweging maken tussen Global of Prolyte, dan zou het erg vreemd zijn wanneer de discussie over andere merken zou gaan.

Deelnemen aan een forum vereist wel begrijpend lezen!

Mensen die hun kennis en kunde baseren op basis van informatie van een forum hebben zeer beperkte kennis, mensen die anderen wijzen op onvolledigheid van een forum zonder de ontbrekende informatie aan te vullen hebben doorgaans een commercieel belang in het discussieonderwerp!

....Ik ga tegelteksten uitgeven, big business!

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Mod,
Dank voor deze interventie.
Bestaat er ook zoiets als een "Nobelprijs voor moderaten"?
Mijn stem heb je!

Nog zo'n voorbeeld van beschamend prutswerk:

http://www.shop-globaltruss.de/produ...BAL-TRUSS.html

Als het afbeelden van de juiste truss-lengtes (ook daar!) alweer teveel moeite is,
dan zal je mijn commentaar hierop mogen verwachten.
En die 'downloadbare' statiks wilden bij mij niet loskomen van die site.
En zonder dat gegeven heb je weinig aan zo'n TuV papiertje....

Mijn enige hieruit volgende conclusie is dus: 
die site is geheel symbolisch voor de verhandelde truss. 
een klant lijkt te worden beschouwd als 'uit te knijpen' pus?  

Ik zeg niet dat G slecht is, 
ik zeg dat het véél minder goed is dan Prolyte,
en dat dan in vrijwel alle denkbare opzichten.

Ook fascinerend is deze:
http://www.shop-globaltruss.de/media...1282649433.pdf
De diagonalen waren zeker op?

En als Eurotruss en Prolyte niet hadden bestaan
zou het bestand van deze volger wel heel karig zijn.
Waarom maken ze bij Globy touwens geen Tomcat, TTR, Penn of Total Fab na? 

Maar de 1, 2 en 3m rechte deeltjes van Global, Admiral, StageTools of onder welke naam 
ze door deze fietsenmaker allemaal verkocht worden, die zijn vast wel OK.

----------


## timedriver

> Als het afbeelden van de juiste truss-lengtes (ook daar!) alweer teveel moeite is,
> dan zal je mijn commentaar hierop mogen verwachten.
> En die 'downloadbare' statiks wilden bij mij niet loskomen van die site.
> En zonder dat gegeven heb je weinig aan zo'n TuV papiertje....
> 
> Mijn enige hieruit volgende conclusie is dus: 
> die site is geheel symbolisch voor de verhandelde truss. 
> een klant lijkt te worden beschouwd als 'uit te knijpen' pus?



Het lijkt me toch wel een beetje kort door de bocht, om een heel merk te gaan afserveren op basis van een beroerd ingerichte website. Voor hetzelfde geld, is dit een website van een retailer en niet van de fabrikant of plaatselijke importeur. Internet is wat dat betreft niet altijd transparant. De whois gegevens van het shop-globaltruss.de domein vertellen wat dat betreft ook niet veel...

Hoeveel bedrijven zijn er niet, die gewoon goed in hun werk zijn, maar die niet of nauwelijks over een website beschikken? Ik vind dat persoonlijk dan ook geen maat voor de kwaliteit van de geleverde waar. Of het nu Global Truss of eender andere fabrikant / importeur van wat dan ook is. 

Het ontbreken van een deugdelijke sales en/of aftersales afdeling is dat echter wel, dus het voorbeeld van het berichtje op het forum, dat na 1 jaar nog niet beantwoord is, is op zich wel sprekend...de prijs van de Global Truss vergelijkend met de prijs van Prolyte is dat natuurlijk ook niet verwonderlijk. 

Bij Global Truss hebben ze daar gewoon geen budget voor bedacht in de prijs. Dat geldt waarschijnlijk ook voor de R&D. De R&D die er zit bestaat waarschijnlijk uit een Chineesje dat een beetje het internet afstruint en eventueel met een lineaaltje en vergrootglas truss van concurrenten bekijkt. Natuurlijk kunnen ze ook mallen hebben gekocht van fabrikanten die ooit op de fles gegaan zijn....

----------


## seppe30

waar ik het voor gebruik ben ik tevreden van global

----------


## Lucas Bakker

[FONT=Calibri]Laten we maar beginnen met het belang wat ik heb, ik handel ondermeer in Global Truss vanaf het begin en naast mij nog vele andere ondernemers over de hele wereld. En wat mij al een paar jaar irriteert is de manier waarop er hier wordt gepraat over dit merk, er wordt gesuggereerd over de (slechte) kwaliteit - goedkoper dan alle andere merken. Allemaal van die broodje Aap verhalen - aannames en suggesties door niets onderbouwd. Het zou beter zijn je eens te verdiepen in een bedrijf of product voor je iets beweerd.   [/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]Dan wordt mij verweten over het feit dat ik niet kan lezen, dit gaat over Global Truss en niet over de andere merken, maar zelf kunnen we ook niet zo goed lezen laat staan het willen begrijpen. Dus doe ik nog maar een poging.[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]Global Truss uit China wordt alleen verkocht onder hun eigen naam en niet onder andere namen zoals hier wordt gesuggereerd en gedacht. Global Truss is ontstaan uit een Nederlands bedrijf in  samenwerking met verschillende bedrijven in Europa - Amerika - China. Dit gebeurd nu al meer dan 10 jaar en bewezen dat het een goed en betrouwbaar merk is en hun plaats hebben veroverd.[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]Het enige bedrijf waar Global Truss China een zakelijk belang in heeft is CAMCO Duitsland. Dit bedrijf bestaat ruim 17 en jaar en verzorgd al een aantal jaren het teken en bereken werk en de TUV certificatie  voor Global Truss. ( dus geen chinees met camera en liniaal die maar wat doet )  Camco Duitsland is dan ook verantwoordelijk voor de grotere maten truss die alleen in Azië worden verkocht en niet in Europa. Dus ja ook Global Truss maakt Grote trussen en allemaal met TUV keuring en berekening. Http://www.camco.de/rigging/e_rframe_right2.htm[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]Ondanks de TUV keuring wordt er nog steeds gesuggereerd dat dit onbetrouwbaar is, naar mijn inziens onterecht. Als men in Duitsland importeert en verkoopt met TUV keuring is men daar ook verantwoordelijk voor en welk bedrijf zou het risico willen lopen dat het onveilig is. Alle andere merken hebben een TUV keuring, zijn die dan ook allemaal ( onveilig )? In China worden alle lassers bij Global Truss opgeleid en halen hun las certificaat, dus geen Chineesjes die van hun fiets worden geplukt.         [/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]Alle andere merken zoals eerder genoemd: Milos - Multitruss - Admiral - Alutrus - Protruss worden in het Oostblok gemaakt en hebben niets te maken met Global Truss China. Ik weet dat er in het verleden bedrijven zijn geweest die deze Oostblok Truss hebben verkocht onder andere namen.  [/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]Vergelijken we de prijs van bijvoorbeeld een vierkante truss 200 cm - F34 van Global kost deze gemiddeld  247,00 , kijken we naar diverse andere merken waaronder ook Prolyte, dan zijn er merken die goedkoper en iets duurder zijn. Het verschil is echter niet groter dan gemiddeld 10% dus dat het veel goedkoper zou zijn, is uit de lucht gegrepen.  [/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]Het is mij op gevallen dat als men maar iets kan vinden wat niet goed is het wordt opgeblazen als een ballon. Het kan dan wel eens gebeuren dat een vraag of klacht wordt vergeten en wordt er gelijk geoordeeld over een bedrijf, terwijl dit overal gebeurd. En dan dat gezeur over een foto of afbeelding die niet goed zou zijn, op elke website of winkel zie ik zulke voorbeelden, maar als het van Global Truss moeten we dat weer opblazen. [/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]Prolyte is nog steeds een van de beste Truss bouwers en het meest innovatief en daar wordt van geprofiteerd door alle andere merken waaronder Global Truss, maar dat maakt het nog geen slecht of onbetrouwbaar product. Maar laten we niet vergeten dat ook Eurotruss en Prolyte niet de eerste fabrikanten waren met truss, hebben het ook afgekeken van anderen maar ben je dan niet goed bezig?  [/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]Je moet de keuze maken die voor jou het beste is en dat kan naast Prolyte elk ander merk zijn.[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]Bezig.[/FONT]

----------


## MIDCO

*Midco B.V. heeft gedurende 2012 onderzoek verricht naar de mogelijkheden om truss systemen vanuit China te betrekken, mede naar aanleiding van de berichtgeving omtrent Prolyte eind 2011.
*
Uit een groot aantal Chinese truss producenten zijn uiteindelijk twee producenten geselecteerd welke voldeden aan de uitgebreide selectie criteria.

Naast zaken als:
 - Maatschappelijk Verantwoord Ondernemen(kinderarbeid, werkomstandigheden, veiligheidseisen, verblijfsomstandighedenenz.);
- Productie capaciteit en levertijden;
- Kwaliteitscontroles;
- Materiaal specificaties;
- Historie en continuïteit;
- Communicatie mogelijkheden en bereikbaarheid;
- Referenties in Europa;

is extra aandacht besteed aan vragen als:

- Produceert het bedrijf volgens DIN normen?
- Zijn de producten TÜV gekeurd, certificaten aanwezig en up to date?
- Zijn er statische berekeningen beschikbaar?


Met name Taiwan Georgia Corp., welke Global Truss in China produceert, voldoet ruimschoots aan alle eisen.
Het bedrijf produceert compatibel truss voor nagenoegalle bekende merken en heeft een uitgebreide keuze aan accessoires en toebehoren.
Daarnaast zijn hulpmiddelen als GlobalCad en een toolbox App beschikbaar.

Dat GlobalTruss slechts een Chinese kopie zou zijn van .......... is daarom volgens mij een misvatting.
*In Duitsland is Global Truss overigens een veel toegepast systeem, logisch dus dat aan alle keuringseisen wordt voldaan.*

Ties Middelkoop

----------


## Podium Verhuur

En voor deze spam meldt je je aan op dit forum en kick je een topic van 2 jaar geleden omhoog. Ik hoop de Kingafric inmiddels zijn aankoop heeft gedaan.

Welkom op het forum trouwens ;-)

----------


## MIDCO

Inderdaad de datum over het hoofd gezien.
Het is overigens geen reactie op Kingafric maar op de discussie tussen de heren Bakker.

Als mensen dit als spam willen aanmerken, ... prima. 
Het is in ieder geval niet als zodanig bedoeld.

----------


## rinus bakker

LOL 
die BakkersBotsing loopt al een paar decennia...
en bestrijkt zo ongeveer alles van BruinBrood tot BoscheBol.
Ik denk alleen dat ik van rigging heel veel afweet,
maar mijn opponent weet blijkbaar ALLES beter dan iedereen...
Deze koe lag alweer een paar jaar in de sloot - en stonk ook als een gek.

Overigens is de consilidatie in Alu-boerenland ook aan beide besproken merken niet voorbij gegaan:
*Global* heeft Gierss en Camco 'ingelijfd' (2 x kwaliteitstruss, dus een zeer goede zet),
maar maken nu een range van heel klein naar heel groot, en van tèring-troep naar toppie-top.
De innovatie is daar nog steeds alleen onder de microscoop te vinden.
Ze maken daar nu trussen met 4 of 5 verschillende koppelsystemen... 
Er is voor elke klant wat wils... alle geld is naar zijn waar. 
*
Prolyte* nam Litestructures over (voor het UK-marktaandeel en de productieplant in Roemenie?) 
en Brilliant Stages (een specialistische aanvulling op de "Dex"-productie, neem ik aan?).

Om het consolidatie-rijtje dan maar af te maken:
*Total Fabrications* heeft al een tijd geleden Slick Systems overgenomen, 
en Eurotruss maakt Slick in licentie (oid) op het EU-continent.
Maar ook daar is innovatie nog steeds geen echt sterk punt (een typische Slick handicap).

De kopieerkoning uit de Tsjeggische republiek (grote *M*) heeft recent Tomcat en Litec overgenomen. 
Beide merken waren al zwaar over hun hoogtepunt heen en flink aan lager wal geraakt
nadat zo'n _kapitaal-wegzuigende-stropdasclub_ er de scepter was komen zwaaien. 
Maar nu kan de *M*(affioos) wel 'voor weinig' fijn uit zijn _eigen stal_ kopieren,
nadat hij eerst 10-15 jaar lang alles van Prolyte voor 99% geimiteerd had. 

Van de oorspronkelijke "Grote Vijf" (Prolyte, Slick, Thomas, Total Fab & Tomcat)
is alleen de 3e dus buiten de consolidatie woelige baren gebleven... 
Maar daar hebben ze mogelijk een akkefietje in verband met aansprakelijkheid.

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Beste Rinus,

Is je onderstaande bericht nog relevant? Wij zijn namelijk van plan een nieuwe truss overkapping te kopen.

Wij werken al jaren alleen met Prolyte, maar de laatste paar jaar gaat de service erg achteruit en zijn vooral de custom made producten heel slecht. Het lijkt erop dat de spullen uit Roemenië (of waar het nu vandaan komt), beter zijn dan wat er hier van de band af rolt.

Het is niet mijn bedoeling Prolyte in een slecht daglicht te zetten want het is echt wel een heel fijn bedrijf, dat veel innoveert en ook goede spullen maakt. Ik denk alleen dat door de grote van het bedrijf, de service behoorlijk verdwenen is.

Daarom willen wij voor de nieuwe overkapping ook eens gaan kijken naar andere merken. De spullen zullen niet uitgewisseld worden. Overkappingen zitten ook standaard kompleet in aanhangers (zodat er nooit iets vergeten kan worden).

----------


## stainz

Beste podiumverhuur,

Ik heet dan wel geen Rinus, maar ik wil hier ook best even mijn licht over laten schijnen. Het grote verschil wat er nog veel te veel is tussen A-merken en B-merken is dat een A-merk zelf mensen heeft zitten die rekenen en simuleren voor ze beginnen met lassen. En merken als Global (overigens spullen die best OK zijn voor een drive-in of een niet al te gekke beursstand) die kopen zogezegd een stukje prolyte en bouwen het na. 

Het ene merk maakt dingen beter na dan het andere merk, maar feit blijft dat ze niet de kennis van de ontwikkeling en het ontwerpen in huis hebben. Helaas gaan heel veel (grote) bedrijven steeds verder achteruit, maar dat zijn nu eenmaal de gevolgen van het economische marionettenspel dat politiek heet.

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Bedankt voor je reactie.

Zijn Prolyte en Euro truss dan de enige merken die het wel zouden kunnen? Hoewel van de importeur van Euro truss ook al aangaf dat ze deze overkappingen nog nooit verkocht hadden en ook geen foto's heeft van de overkapping.

Ik snap niet helemaal welke invloed de politiek heeft op de service van een bedrijf. Of begrijp ik je bericht verkeerd?

----------


## stainz

politiek heeft invloed op de economie, economie heeft invloed op bedrijfsvoering van elk bedrijf. 

Ik zeg niet dat andere merken het niet kunnen, en Euro en Prolyte zijn dan wel de meest voorkomende hier in de regio maar ik noem een Artylan en een Slick zijn ook prima trusses alleen niet erg bekend hier. Dan heb je Global en alle andere spullen die op de een of andere manier aanmerkelijk goedkoper zijn. Zoals ik al zeg, dat moet ergens vandaan komen en helaas is dat vaak op R&D.

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Sorry dat vind ik persoonlijk nogal kort door de bocht en niet echt onderbouwd. De service die wij verlenen veranderd echt niet met de komst van een andere regering of een verandering in de economie. In mijn bedrijf zal altijd de standaard zijn dat wij ons uiterste best moeten doen om een klant/opdrachtgever tevreden te stellen. Uiteraard wel in het redelijke. 
Als de economie ooit echt slecht gaat worden zal dit niet veranderen.

Artylan en Slick truss heb ik nog nooit van gehoord, ik ga ze wel eens opzoeken.

edit: bedoel je toevalig http://www.artilan.nl/nl/ ?
Deze fabrikant levert volgens zijn eigen website geen hoeken en alleen stukken met hele meters. Maatwerk is wel mogelijk maar niet standaard.

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Vandaag is er een gesprek geweest tussen Prolyte en mijn baas, zonder tussenkomst van de distrubuteur. Hierbij zijn een aantal dingen uitgesproken en worden een aantal dingen per direct opgepakt en opgelost.
Hiermee heeft Prolyte laten merken dat de service voor hun nog steeds belangrijk is en dat ze de problemen graag willen oplossen.


De conclussie van de afgelopen tijd over het aanbod van diverse andere merken is wel dat, in Nederland, eigenlijk alleen Euro truss en Prolyte in staat zijn een veilige overkapping te kunnen aanbieden. Waarbij foto's en tekeningen bij voorbaat al aanwezig zijn.

----------

